# COFFEE and 2009



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

*Got Coffee???*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! We just came back from spending New Year's at the beach and I soooo missed my own coffee and coffee pot! Isn't that awful?!?! Couldn't wait to get up this morning and make it at home!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

The beach sounds heavenly to me right now. We live by the Connecticut shore, but it's so freezing here!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann, after several bad coffee experiences while traveling, my DH and I bought a small four cup coffee maker. We take that and some ground beans while visiting relatives. We can also use the ground in a hotels coffee machine...

I have to admit that I have learned that not everyone likes the coffee we like..everyone has their own taste. My oldest brother came to visit this past summer and refused to drink what he called "FOO-FOO" coffee. So I broke out out four cup machine, went to the store and bought him his Maxwell House.

My mom (who lives with us) drinks instant Kava. When we ran out during a snow storm I was putting a teaspoon of that in with the left over decaf beans I had ground.. Not bad when you are desperate for a caffeine fix! ound:

My MIL and FIL drink Folgers, which I SWEAR has speed in it!! :suspicious:

Did anyone receive any new coffee blends or a new coffee machine for Christmas??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were in the Florida panhandle, nice during the day but it got cool at night. The high was around 65 and my kids went into the water! :der: The pool was heated and they also used the hot tub when they got too cold. I didn't go near the water but we did walk on the beach and took Scooter out there.

DH and I like strong coffee so usually what others have is like brown water to me. We had a coffee maker but I bought some of the already ground coffee in premeasured bags, won't do that again!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope this link works:

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/...Categories=19&sortBySelect=&categoryId=183073


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my Keurig macihne for the holidays. I kind of wish I hadn't received it. I have probably spent $70 on all the different brands and flavors to try already too! And I have had coffee every morning too. 

Diane- when my in laws visit they are the same way. They like maxwell house and that is the only thing they drink. They flipped out about even having dunkin donuts beans! I assumed they were pretty much the same.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amanda...I read a survey on Consumers Report and the Coffee at Dunkin Donuts was rated #1 !


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
I like it. Living here has made me HATE starbucks. They mess everything I have ordered up. And it just doesn't taste right so when I need a latte and I am out and about I go there and I started picking up some beans.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL Diane, I love the picture with the swinging hearts. That's exactly how I feel about my first cup of coffee in the morning. Shear love. This morning we had our coffee in the hot tub. It was about 20 degrees with ice on the ground. Hot tub, Hot coffee!

Being in the coffee business, I like to try all different types and flavors - but I'm partial to a darker, richer roasts. I use my Bunn coffee maker because it makes a pot of coffee in 3 minutes, or my coffee press. )

www.forzacoffeecompany.com - this is us. We're a small business in WA.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, Cindy that looks like an awesome business you have there!!!

No doubt you never run out of beans!ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Keurig has ruined me ~ and I love it. We went to the mountains for 4 days and I hated drinking the coffee that had been in the pot of over an hour. I wanted that hot fresh cup. I guess DH will get a back rub this week ~ the night before I head to Bed & Bath to buy another Keurig for the mountains. ound:ound:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cindy,
You WA and OR people are so lucky with your choices! I am very lucky on a day when I don't have to settle for Starbucks because I happen to be near a Peets. Are you a franchise owner or is the whole chain yours?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been told that there is more caffiene in coffees like hills, folgers, maxwell house, etc. than there is in the better coffees like Starbucks , Cariboo, locally roasted, etc. I think it's a difference in the beans....Cindy, you could probably tell us about that. I do know that when I go out for coffee with friends to the local mom and pop cafe that feel like I'm on speed! Drinking coffee at home doesn't do that to me.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Debra, given my coffee addiction, my husband thought he'd save money by opening a coffee shop. LOL!! We started Forza and are the Franchisors. 

Diane - it doesn't happen very often, but on occassion we'll wake up with no beans. That's a sad day, and I very much look like the cat in your above picture.

Judy, Grocery Store coffee sits on the shelf for a very long time. Because the bean was ground many months in advance of brewing, it looses it's flavor, but I'm not sure how much of the caffine it would loose. I will check in to that and get back.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another coffee addict checking in. :biggrin1:
I am a coffee snub and my preferred methods of brewing are stove top espresso or french press (in that order). My hubby bought himself a Bunn coffee maker as we found all others didn't heat the water enough and Bunn heats it to 200 degrees. Having said that I still prefer my stove top espresso as it is much, much stronger. My mother says that my stove top version makes her straight hair curl and wires her for the whole day. lol We did try the Keurig B66 from QVC, but sent that one back in 3 days. I didn't like anything about it. It is so loud it can wake up the dead when it's warming up. I didn't like any of the variety of coffees that came with it, except the ultra bold, which wasn't all that bold. In order to make a 12 oz travel mug I had to use 2 k-cups and make a 6 oz cup with each k-cup. I didn't like using the "my k-cup" with my own beans either as again it wasn't strong enough, so back to QVC it went. I am back to my stove top and life is good again.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

We got a Keurig machine for Christmas, and I love it. My husband is "ok" with it. He doesn't accept change well, but he's getting used to it. I like having fresh coffee, and find that I drink more during the day. Good thing for the decaf k-cups! My question is this....does flavored coffee have calories? When DH smelled my french vanilla coffee brewing this morning, he commented about the calories in it. It was my understanding that it's just "flavored" and there are no calories in coffee grounds, even if they are flavored. Does anybody know??


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I just found my answer about calories in flavored coffee, and thought I would share:
_Does Flavoring Coffee Add Calories? 
That is a very good question with an even better answer. Flavored coffee does not have any appreciable calories. How could something taste so good and have essentially no calories? Sometimes we are just blessed by nature. Enjoy._


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK....I just discovered just how important my morning coffee is...I had to have some blood work done for an upcoming surgery. So, this AM I didn't have my three cups of fairly stong coffee before heading to the hospital. I had been up for 2.5 hours..... I tried to register and they didn't have the orders from the Dr. I was not nice. Well, I wasn't awful, but I certainly didn't have much patience. We are down to one car so DH had to leave work and take me which added to the stress. I HATE needles so I had worked myself up to this..etc. etc. When I went back home, I couldn't relax and enjoy my coffee...I downed a cup and my breakfast too, then I was off to work. I'm not sure if it was the lack of coffee that really upset me or the disruption of my routine....LOL...I am 55 now and routines become more important the older you get..right?! So, now, I have to do it all over again on Friday.....crap.


----------

